# محطة الرفع



## Ahmed meca 88 (3 مارس 2015)

محطة الرفع lift station 
هل من الافضل الاستغناء عنها بحجة ان مشاكلها كتير


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (6 مارس 2015)

نحتاج الى محطة الرفع عندما يكون منسوب الماسورة الداخلة اقل من منسوب الخزان التجميعى


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (20 مارس 2015)

تستغني عنها ، و بعدين تصرف المياه ازاي من المنسوب المنخفض للمنسوب الاعلى ؟؟؟


----------



## حسين الصغير (7 أبريل 2015)

لا يمكن الاستغناء عنها


----------



## AHMADBHIT (9 أبريل 2015)

لايمكن الاستغناء عنه في حالة وجوده في منسوب اقل من الصرف العمومي


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (21 أبريل 2015)

بس ممكن نقلل الميول و عمق الترنش و بالتالى نرفع منسوب اخر نقطة على الخزان
ونقلل كمية الحفر


----------



## محمد الجفري (8 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 مايو 2015)

كلامك صحيح اخي العزيز, هذه النقطه تأخذ بعين الإعتبار عند عمل تصميم شبطات الصرف الصحي.
فتدرس المناسيب أولاً لدراسة إمكانيةعمل خط الصرف كاملاً عن طريق الميول والإستغناء عن محطة الرفع
لكن في بعض الاحيان يكون من اللازم عمل محطات رفع عند إنخفاض ماسورة الصرف بالإنحدار عن حد معين او وصولها الي المياه الجوفيه او وجود خط الصرف الرئيسي أعلي منسوب شبكة صرف المشروع


----------

